# أنا حـــره



## girl_in_jesus (3 يوليو 2007)

*أنااا حره
"منتدى الكنيسه "
​



أنا حره انتم مالكم بيا 
ارجع براحتى وانزل براحتى
وكمان اشرب سجاير وشيشه 
يعنى فيها ايه!!
هو الولد أحسن منى ولا أحسن منى
ده فكر بقي عادى لبنات كتير اوى
الحاجه اللى بتحيرنى بيفكروا ازاى فى نفسهم 
راضين  عن نفسهم ولا لا!!

رغم انى شايفه انها بعيده عن فكرنا المسيحى لكن ده فكر معظم شباب اليومين دول
واللى بيأثر على كتير من اولاد المسيح
فحبيت اطرح الفكر ده

حوار من خيالى:::::​
منى-أيه يا بنتى اللى بتعمليه ده

نانى-بعمل ايه يعنى بشرب

منى-ومنظرك

نانى-ياستى فكك منظر ايه مفى ميت بنت قدامك بتشرب هيسبوهم ويبصولى

منى-بس كل الشباب عارفين انهم بنات مش كويسين متبقيش زيهم

نانى-ههههههه مش كويسين بطلى جهل يا بت انا ستايل وكول وكل الشباب عارفين انى من عائله هاى تفتكرى هيقولى عليا مش كويسيه منين.

منى-هو ده الاسلوب الاستايل ((بتريقه))

جم اصحابهم الأولاد
-هاى بنات أزيكم؟ وسلامات اكنهم اصحابهم البنات
ووقعدوا والحمد لله 

شريف-نادى الجرسون يبعت الشيشه
عماد-انت بتشربى ايه يا نانى
نانى-لا بشربها سك مش محشيه متقلقش
عماد-ايه يا بنت الاخلاق العاليه دى
وانتى يا منى مش ناويه تبطلى الجهل ده بقي

منى-لا انا تمام كده
وبوشوشه سألت منى نانى ايه محشيه دى 

نانى- لما تكبرى يا حبيبتى هقولك ولو هقولك من باب العلم بالشئ محشيه يعنى فيها درجز

منى- انتى بتهزرى يا بنتى 
راح عماد داخل فى نص الحوار بطلوا وشوشه بقي يا نانى مش هحرمك من حاجه جايبلك صنف جديد موووت
رهيب
نانى – واااااااااو بجد طلع يالا يا ابنى

منى – فى الكافيه كده عينى عينكى

عماد-ده العادى يعنى

منى- طب بقولكم ايه انا همشي بقي أحسن اتأخرت

نانى- هههههههههه يانونو اجرى على البيت احسن ماما تزعقلك 

منى –الساعه 12 يا بنتى ده متأخر كمان 

نانى- طب مع نفسك بقي

ومشيت منى والشباب كملوا السهره ورجعوا بيوتهم الفجر اكيد

الحاجه اللى محيرانى اكتر البنت لما تدخن معتبراه نفسها بنت ازاى
فين احساسها انها بنت 
التدخين ده من زمان اخترعوا للراجل
ليه مصمين يبقوا زى الراجل حتى فى ده
وفى السهر 
عمر الحريه مكانت كده
وانا اسفه انى احط التفكير والطريقه دى لمسمي حريه اللى هو ارقى واعلى من التفكير السلبى ده

السؤال هنا :::
فين اهلهم!!
ياترى ده مستقبل شبابنا ..دول اباء وامهات المستقبل 
نفسي اعرف بلادنا هيبقي شكلها ايه بعد عشر سنين بس!!!!!

منتظره ارائكم ومشاركاتك فى الموضوع دهبقلم:
girl_in_jesus
((منتدى الكنيسه))
:36_3_11:

​




*


----------



## artamisss (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أنا حـــره*

*فكرة جديده وشديده يا جيرل  احييكى عليها  بس سؤالك فى غالبيته هاتلاقي ان الاهل هما نفسهم بيشربو سجاير  وتلاقى الام برضه بتشرب سجاير  او او ممكن المجتمع المحيط بيييييييها  بحاله  بياخد منظرة وبرستيجه  من مسكته للسيجا ر  فاتلاقيها بقى البت عاوزة تقلد وهى اصلا طفشانه من البيت  ومن قرف الانفصال وعدم التواصل  وماتعرفش طريق الكنيسه اصلا  شانها شان الولاد  برضه اللى بياخدو  شكل رجولتهم فى ال مجتمع من شرب السيجارة 

سورى للتطويل  بس انا هاحكيلكو على موقف معايا فى خدمه اعدادى  عندهم  درس فى مهارجان الكرازة عن التدخين   والتاسونى بتشرح لهم اصلا  لاقيت  معظهم بيقولو  ان اباهاتنا بيشربو سجاير  يبقى معنى  كده ان اخلاقهم وحشه؟؟؟؟؟( لان الدرس قال شرب السجاير بتأثر على الاخلاق)
فالكم ان تتخيلو بقى هل الدرس ده هايجدى نفعا  اذا كانت القدوة بايظه 
 اذا كان رب البيتٍ     بالدفٍ ضاربُ  فا شيمه اهل البيت ٍ الرقصُ*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أنا حـــره*

*مرسيي يا دودو
ولا تطويل ولا حاجه
فى ناس برضو اهلها مش كده بس لمجرد الاحساس بأنهم متحررين
ولكى ان تتخيلى مصير اولادنا فى الحياه بالشكل ده ازاى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أنا حـــره*

ميرسى يا جيرل على الموضوع الجامد ده وأنا شايفه انه البيت هو المسئول الاول عن البنات دى لا نه الاساس فى التربيه ..........ولكن للاسف فى ناس معندهاش دم ..........معرفوش يربوا عيالهم .........مش بس موضوع الشيشه ولكن حتى فى اسلوب الكلام والضحك ............وعدم الاهتمام  بمواعيد خروجهم ورجوعهم ..........وحتى الملابس اللى اصبحت تكشف أكتر ما بتدارى ...........وربنا معاكى يا قمر .


----------



## girl_in_jesus (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أنا حـــره*

*مرسيي لمروكم 
وصح يا دونا فعلا الاهل ليهم عامل اساسى
بس وبعدين ايه حال المجتمع بعد كده؟؟!!*​


----------



## MarMar2004 (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أنا حـــره*

انا رائي ان البيت هو المسؤل عن التربية وبعدين الحرية ليها حدود في كل شي مش للدرجة دي واطمني يا جرل مصر بعد 20سنة هتكون مدمرة ده اذا ما نتش مدمرة وحدها
مرسي علي الموضوع الجامد ده يا جرل وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويساعدك صلي من اجلي كثيرا


----------



## ميرنا (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أنا حـــره*



Dona Nabil قال:


> ميرسى يا جيرل على الموضوع الجامد ده وأنا شايفه انه البيت هو المسئول الاول عن البنات دى لا نه الاساس فى التربيه ..........ولكن للاسف فى ناس معندهاش دم ..........معرفوش يربوا عيالهم .........مش بس موضوع الشيشه ولكن حتى فى اسلوب الكلام والضحك ............وعدم الاهتمام بمواعيد خروجهم ورجوعهم ..........وحتى الملابس اللى اصبحت تكشف أكتر ما بتدارى ...........وربنا معاكى يا قمر .


 
الاول بحيكى يا جيرو على موضوعك اللى بجد عجبنى جداا وطريقة طرحة كمان 
ثانيا انا مش مع انى ارمى كل الحمل على الاهل يجماعة فى ناس كتير اهلهم بيحاربو الحاجات دى بس الشخص نفسه سلبى خصوصا انى بلاقى ردود غريبة من الشباب على بباهم وومامتهم ومش من حقهم كمان يدخلو فى حياتهم ولا تصرفاتهم حاجات بشوفها غريبة بحس انى الاهل دول مش عليهم غير يجبو فلوس وبس اى حاجة مش من حقهم 
 فين دور الشخصية نفسها محدش بيعمل حاجة الا وهو مقتنع بيها طب افرض الاهل عارضو جداا خصوصا انها بنت وهى ماشية بدماغها هيعملوا ايه هيطردوها بره البيت انا معاكم انى هما غلط بس بردو فين دور الشخصية نفسها حتى لو لقيت اهلها كده هى اكيد بتكون كبيرة كفاية عارفة الصح والغلط 
انا اللى بشوفة انى مش من حق الاهل التدخل فى شؤن الابن الخاصة ولا من حقهم يعرفو اى حاجة عن حياتهم وطبعا لو الاهل سئلوا تلاقى صوت بقى عالى والدنيا خربت 
لكن كل ده غلط افرض الاب والام طيبين جداا وحاولو بكل الطرق يرجعو بنتهم وهى ولا كانى فى حاجة يعملوا اية الموضوع مش اهل بس الموضوع مجتمع تربية بيئة محيطة عقليات 
اى بنت بتدخن بتدخن علشان ايه ؟ 
اما علشان تقلد اصحابها ومتبقاش اوفر 
او دخلت فى مشكلة وحاسة انى حاجة زى كده ممكن تخرجها او تفرغ حزنها فيها 
او تبدائها بتجربة 
الموضوع متفرع جداا مش اهل وبس ليه ابسط حاجة بنرميها على الاهل احنا نفسنا اللى غلط فى الاول والاخر لاننا مش بنعرف نختار اصحابنا وهى دى اول غلطة​


----------



## mrmr120 (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أنا حـــره*

*جيرل بجد الموضوع اكتر من ممتاز*
*عارفة ياجيرل طالما البنت بتعمل كدة عادى واهالها ولا بيسالو *
*يبقى البنت دى بتبقى زنبها فى رقبة اهلها كانوا فين وهى بتشرب *
*راحوا فين وهى بضيع *
*ممكن حد يقول دى كانت بتعمل وبتسوى من ورانا ازاى من وراكم وهى بتدخل البيت *
*الفجر بس سيبك برضو البنت المؤدبة مؤدبة حتى لو كان التاثير عليها من كل ناحية *
*طالما حاطة المسيح فى قلبها وانها تخاف من اهلها متقدرش تعمل اى حاجة*​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أنا حـــره*



MarMar2004 قال:


> انا رائي ان البيت هو المسؤل عن التربية وبعدين الحرية ليها حدود في كل شي مش للدرجة دي واطمني يا جرل مصر بعد 20سنة هتكون مدمرة ده اذا ما نتش مدمرة وحدها
> مرسي علي الموضوع الجامد ده يا جرل وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويساعدك صلي من اجلي كثيرا



*مرسيي يا مرمر على مرورك
وللعلم بجد فى بنات بتعمل كده واهلها محترمين جدا
لمجرد احساسها انها متحرره
بس قوليلى لو شوفتى بنت بتعمل كده هتقولى عليها ايه؟؟
وبتقولى مصر هتبقي مدمره فى وشي كده 
:t19::t19::t19:
ربنا يستر على ولادنا*​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أنا حـــره*



ميرنا قال:


> الاول بحيكى يا جيرو على موضوعك اللى بجد عجبنى جداا وطريقة طرحة كمان
> ثانيا انا مش مع انى ارمى كل الحمل على الاهل يجماعة فى ناس كتير اهلهم بيحاربو الحاجات دى بس الشخص نفسه سلبى خصوصا انى بلاقى ردود غريبة من الشباب على بباهم وومامتهم ومش من حقهم كمان يدخلو فى حياتهم ولا تصرفاتهم حاجات بشوفها غريبة بحس انى الاهل دول مش عليهم غير يجبو فلوس وبس اى حاجة مش من حقهم
> فين دور الشخصية نفسها محدش بيعمل حاجة الا وهو مقتنع بيها طب افرض الاهل عارضو جداا خصوصا انها بنت وهى ماشية بدماغها هيعملوا ايه هيطردوها بره البيت انا معاكم انى هما غلط بس بردو فين دور الشخصية نفسها حتى لو لقيت اهلها كده هى اكيد بتكون كبيرة كفاية عارفة الصح والغلط
> انا اللى بشوفة انى مش من حق الاهل التدخل فى شؤن الابن الخاصة ولا من حقهم يعرفو اى حاجة عن حياتهم وطبعا لو الاهل سئلوا تلاقى صوت بقى عالى والدنيا خربت
> ...



*طول عمرى بقول انك دمااااغ
هو ده اللى بتكلم فيه
ممكن الاهل كويسين جدا بس بنات وشباب فاشلين ومهما عملوا ولا أكنهم بيعملوا
والسبب الاول انهم بيعرفوا ناس غلط وفى وقت غلط
يعنى هى مخنوقه وحزينه تعرف واحده فاشله
تخليها تشرب وتخرج ومبتبقاش حاسه هى بتعمل ايه
وبجد خايفه على مستقبلنا  واولادنا هتبقي حياتهم ازاى!!!!
وبجد مبسوطه اوى ان الموضوع عجبكم 
كنت خايفه تحسوا انه حاجه شاذه وصعب نتكلم فيها*​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أنا حـــره*



mrmr120 قال:


> *جيرل بجد الموضوع اكتر من ممتاز*
> *عارفة ياجيرل طالما البنت بتعمل كدة عادى واهالها ولا بيسالو *
> *يبقى البنت دى بتبقى زنبها فى رقبة اهلها كانوا فين وهى بتشرب *
> *راحوا فين وهى بضيع *
> ...



*بصى يا مرمر
فى بنات بتعمل كل حاجه مجرد مبتخرج بره البيت 
جوه البيت دى ملاااااك
ومحدش حاسس بحاجه
وممكن تكون بترجع بدرى بس بتعمل حاجات غلط 
واسمها بترجع بدرى وبنت ملتزمه 
وعلى فكره مفيش بنت حاطه المسيح فى قلبها وتعمل كده بصي فى رد ى
لميرنا هتلاقى انى قولت عرفت ناس غلط فى وقت غلط
فى لحظة ضعف ومقدرتش تقاوم وعلى متفوق يكون فات الميعاد
وبلاش مسمى خوف من اهلها ده احسن مش بحبه 
المفروض اسمه احترام لأهلها حتى لو مش متفقه معاهم كليا 
بتحترمهم ومجرد احترامها ده بيخليها تخاف على نفسها وعليهم..*​


----------



## ميرنا (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أنا حـــره*



girl_in_jesus قال:


> *طول عمرى بقول انك دمااااغ*
> 
> *هو ده اللى بتكلم فيه*
> *ممكن الاهل كويسين جدا بس بنات وشباب فاشلين ومهما عملوا ولا أكنهم بيعملوا*
> ...


 
يباشا ميرسى​
منا بقول انى العزوبية افضل بلا وجع قلب​​
لا يا جيرو موضوع جميل بجد ومنسق جداا ​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أنا حـــره*

*ونعم الحلول الصراحه 
سبتى كل حاجه  واختارتى ده
مرسيي يا جميل لذوقك​*


----------



## ميرنا (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أنا حـــره*



girl_in_jesus قال:


> *ونعم الحلول الصراحه ​*
> *سبتى كل حاجه واختارتى ده*
> 
> *مرسيي يا جميل لذوقك*​


مش بردو حل وحل مختصر وجميل اوى وكمان بيريح اكتر بلا وجع قلب :gy0000:​


----------



## mina1 (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أنا حـــره*

*سلام ونعمة 
فى حاجة انتم مش عارفنها 
ان فى بنات وانا شوفتها بتشرب شيشة وامها وابوها قاعدين معها
فى اية اكتر من كدة
وعلى فكرة المشكلة مش مشكلة الاهل بس
لان فى ناس بتقول على الكلام دة تحضر
عشان الانسان من حقة يعمل اى حاجة
والحكاية مش حكاية تدخين بس دة موضوع كبير جدا جدا جدا
وبيتعملوا دراسات وابحاث مش هتتحل بالكلام

وشكرا​*​


----------



## thelife.pro (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أنا حـــره*

شكرا على الموضوع دا

مو وجهة نظري هذا اسمه التقليد الهاشم 

يعني بالوضع الحالي نحنا كدول عربية بنحلم نصير كما الغرب 
لكننا لا نقلدهم بعلمهم وثقافتهم 
ودراساتهم 
انما نقلدهم بعاداتهم السيئة 
وهي كثيرة ولسنا بحاجة للتكلم عنها لان الجميع يعرفها 

وهنا ارى نفس الشيء عندما تحاول المرأة تقليد الرجل 
فتنسى انها واجب عليها ان تعمل وتساعده في بناء المجتمع 
وتعطي هذا المجتمع من ما تملك من مواهب عقلية وثقافية ودراسة 

لكنها تقلد الرجل بالاشياء السيئة 

نعم حتى التدخين هو عادة سيئة 
بالرغم من اني من المدخنين 
واتعير بهذا 

هذا ما يجري 
هي موضوع تقليد هاشم 

واعتقد انه ناجم عن فراغ داخل ذات الشخص نفسه 

كما ان للاسرة اثر كبير في هذا 
اي ان الاب عندما يسمه لبنته بالتمادي 
فانها سوف تسلك الطريق الخطىء 

ليس كل ما يفعله الرجال يجب ان تفعله النساء 
والعكس صحيح 

فلكل منهم واقعه الذي يعيشه 

شكرا لك على طرحك الجميل ​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أنا حـــره*



mina1 قال:


> *سلام ونعمة
> فى حاجة انتم مش عارفنها
> ان فى بنات وانا شوفتها بتشرب شيشة وامها وابوها قاعدين معها
> فى اية اكتر من كدة
> ...



*أيه علاقة التحضر بتدمير الصحه
بجد ده تخلف
وانا عرفه انه موضوع كبير بس حبيت اطرح فكر
وعارفه انه مش هيتحل بكلامنا
يمكن تكون نقطة تنبيه لينا ان نخلى بالنا من الاصحاب ونقى بعنايه
ونفهم ازاى نربى الاجيال الجايه على اسس مسيحيه
شكرا لمرورك​*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أنا حـــره*



thelife.pro قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع دا
> 
> مو وجهة نظري هذا اسمه التقليد الهاشم
> 
> ...




*شكرا لمرورك
فعلا مجرد تقليد
نفسي مره اسأل واحده بتدخن كده انتى ليه بتعملى كده
نفسي اعرف بس فيدتها ايه
ورغم انها هتكون واثقه ان مالهاش فايدة هتقول فراغ
أو حزن بتطلعه فى كده
وبيصبح ادمان
ومشاكل لا حصر لها بتخدرها تخدير وقتى من ظروفها المعيشيه
بس انا معتقدش ان لو أسره مليانه حب بنتها او ابناها يتجرأوا ويعملوا كده
لأحترامهم وحبهم لوالديهم
ومنتظره باقى الأراء*​


----------



## thelife.pro (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أنا حـــره*

شكرا لردك 
هي بالنهاية كما قلنا مجرد تقليد 
تصدقي ان اهلي بيعرفوا ان بدخن
وحكيوا كتير 
وعاتبوني 
بس لحد الوقت ما بتجرأ وبشغل سيجارة قدمهم 
وأذا كنت ماشي بالشارع وماما طلعت بوجهي برمي السيجارة من ايدي 

مع انهم بيعرفوا اني بدخن وبشوفوا البكيت بجيبي 
بس ماقدرش ادخن قدمهم 
​


----------



## veansea (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أنا حـــره*

_كلامك صح انا لقيت الحاجات دى جوه بيت ربنا
انا عندى بنت فى 6 ابتدائى بتعمل كل ده
ومش عارفه اعمل ايه معها بجد اللى يلاقى حل يقولى
لان الموضوع اتطور معاهم وبقوا عايزينا سورى فى الكلام اللى هقولوا
بس عشان مش لقيه حل لوحدى وانتوا اخوات ليا وممكن تحلوهالى
طلبين منها سورى شزوز وانها تنام مع ولد مسلم انا اسفه بس نظرا لصغر سنها
وانها تشرب سجاير وشيشه ومخدرات وفوق كل ده تمارس الجنس مع شباب من 
خارج الكنيسه ياريت حل يا اما منك يا بوس بوس 
يا اما من اى حد اللى لاقى حل يحاول يقوله مع العلم اننا ودنها لاب اعترافها 
ولاب كاهن اخر فى الكنيسه وبنحاول مع اب كاهن تانى كمان  ساعدونى​_


----------



## girl_in_jesus (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أنا حـــره*



thelife.pro قال:


> شكرا لردك
> هي بالنهاية كما قلنا مجرد تقليد
> تصدقي ان اهلي بيعرفوا ان بدخن
> وحكيوا كتير
> ...



*انا بهنيك على أحترامك لأهلك*​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أنا حـــره*



veansea قال:


> _كلامك صح انا لقيت الحاجات دى جوه بيت ربنا
> انا عندى بنت فى 6 ابتدائى بتعمل كل ده
> ومش عارفه اعمل ايه معها بجد اللى يلاقى حل يقولى
> لان الموضوع اتطور معاهم وبقوا عايزينا سورى فى الكلام اللى هقولوا
> ...



*:a82::a82::a82:
وانا بقول ربنا يستر على ولادنا 
اتارى فى بنتنا كمان
بس يا مارينا الحل الوحيد تعرفى اهلها 
لازززززززززززززم اهلها يعرفوا ويبعدوها عن الناس دى
مدام الاب الاعتراف مش عامل حاجه ومش هيعمل حاجه 
لان ده مسيطر على مخها بنسبه كبيره 
لازم تتمنع عن كل ده الاول وتفضل فى البيت لغايه متقدر تبطل الشرب والحاجات دى
وبعدين اب الاعتراف يدخل علشان تتوب بجد
وتبقي راضيه عن ده
ولو معاها موبيل لازم يتاخد
ومتردتش على تليفونات بيت
لازم تلحقيها يا مارينا و أكيد معاكى تليفون بيتها
لازم تحذريهم
ربنا معاكى*​


----------



## ghawy_111 (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أنا حـــره*

الاخت الغاليه فى المسيحيه جيرل
المسيح يباركك ويبارك تعب محبتك
وعاوز اقولك ان بسبب التدخين وكل
انواع المكيفات اصبحت البنات افضل
من الشباب الف مره علشان الشباب
خلاص بقوا عبيد للسجاير والشيشه
وانواع اخرى من المكيفات اما البنات
لا  لغاية دلوقتى اكتر من 85 % منهم
مالهومش فى المكيفات علشان كده
البنات افضل الف مره من الشباب وانا
عن تجربه شخصيه حسيت انى بقيت
انسان لما بطلت السجاير وحسيت 
انى اتحررت فعلا من العبوديه بتاعتها
وحسيت انى انسان ليه كرامه كمان 
لما بصيت للبنات بنظره خاليه من 
النجاسه اتحررت من عبوديه اكبر من
التدخين وحسيت انى فعلا انسان
جديد بعقليه متحرره نقيه وحسيت
انى بقيت انسان ناضج وبدات تدخل
فيا محبة المسيح وحكمة كلامه بدات
تغيرنى لمسيحيى حر بالتدريج وربنا
يباركك والمسيح والقديسين معاكى


----------



## girl_in_jesus (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أنا حـــره*



ghawy_111 قال:


> الاخت الغاليه فى المسيحيه جيرل
> المسيح يباركك ويبارك تعب محبتك
> وعاوز اقولك ان بسبب التدخين وكل
> انواع المكيفات اصبحت البنات افضل
> ...



*مرسيي لمرورك فعلا الحاجات دى بتفقد الانسان قمته بين الناس
وتخيل لما تكون بنت بقي
حاجه بشعه
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## abn yso3 (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أنا حـــره*

*اولا اشكرك يا جيرل على موضوعك الهايل الرب يباركك عليه وطبعا مش كل البيوت بيحصل كده لكن الاغلب
اما بالنسبه ليكى يا veansea انا قريب قوى هطرح موضوع عن كيفية توجيه العقل توجيه ايجابىوكيفية التعامل مع الشباب والشبات الى الامل شبه مفقود فيهم 
وانا فى طريقى لتحديد نقاطه الاساسيه 
والفرعيه وهيكون اغلى هديه لمنتدانا الغالى عن قريب انتظرونى وعن قريب هيكون موجود فى المنتدى
وهو الموضوع الجديد من نوعه لانه مباشر وفى الصميم 
طبعا مش عايز ازود تشويقكم ومش  هكشف عنه اكتر من كده غير لما انتهى من اعداد حلقتين على الاقل
وخصوصا  انه ...., ......, وكمان مفيد للمعلم والتلميذ
الرب يبارككم ​*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أنا حـــره*

*اييييييييييييه التشويق ده
متعرفش اد ايه بيجننى موضوع ان حد يقول حاجه ويسبها كده
بتجنن
ربنا يسامحك نزله قريب بقي..
مرسيي لمرورك 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## abn yso3 (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أنا حـــره*

*مرسى لاهتمامك يا girl_in_jesus  بس ما تقلقيش لان لو نزل بسرعه من غير اعداد جيد هيبقى
موضوع وخلاص وعموما ممكن اشوقك ليه بصى على التوقيع هتلاقى كلمات ومعانى دى برضه على
حلقات وهيكون موضوع مساعد ليا فى الاعداد
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أنا حـــره*

_*وماله يا ماما حره براحتك هو حد قالك حاجه:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*_


وميرسي علي الموضوع يا جيرررررررررررررررررررل


----------



## girl_in_jesus (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أنا حـــره*

*لا يا أبن يسوع لازم تعده كويس
وانا هشوف الموضوع اللى فى التوقيع واقولك رأيى
ويا يس اور نو 
قول رأيك حسسنا بوجودك يا ابنى​*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أنا حـــره*

بصي يا اخت جيرل ان جيسس طبعا انا اول مره اكتبلك في موضوع 

لكن ثقي انك مهما تحاولي تنصحي حد في موضوع شيشه او سجاير مش هيسمع

بمعني اصح هياخدك علي قد عقلك و هيقولك حاضر و طيب الكلمات اللي بتريح يعني

لكن طبعا البدايه او مكان الخطاء او الباور بوينت بتاع الموضوع هو البيت 

البيت لو مدي تربيه كويسه للبنت عمرها اصلا ما كانت هتفكر انها هتخش مقهي شيشه 

فمعني اصلا ان البنت تدخل و تشرب شيشه ناقص ايه ؟ ناقص بالمره بوي فرند عشان تبقي كملت

فلو التربيه في البيت منعدمه البنت اصلا مش هيهمها حاجه 

انا شخصيا اعرف ناس معايا في الكليه نفس الكلام بس سوري يعني الواحده اتهزقت ميه مره 

ولا بتحط في دماغها شيشه و سجاير و الفاظ عادي بقي ماهي سايبه 

بصي عشان ما اتعبش قلبي مع الموضوع ده 

انشاله يشرابوا حشيش انا مالي هو انا الخسران

*بيقولك اللي بيشيل قربه مخرومه بتشر عليه *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أنا حـــره*

*الموضوع مش موضوع 
انا اخليهم يبطلوا انا معرفش واحده كده 
او ليا تعامل ديركت معاها
انا بدى تخيل لحياتنا بعد كده
واحنا فى الحياه دى
طيب ياخويا خليك كده منت مش خسران​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أنا حـــره*

يعنى اية درجز :smil13:​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أنا حـــره*

*يعنى مخدرات بالعربى​*


----------

